
Fool's gold: what fish oil is doing to our health and the planet - ValentineC
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/jul/25/fish-oil-hype-health-planet-supplements-study-no-benefit
======
WalterSear
It's brain medicine, and autoimmune medicine. Nobody is taking it for their
heart.

